# Which Laptop for Bicycle Touring ... ?



## vja4Him (Apr 3, 2008)

Which laptop would you recommend for bicycle touring ? Earlier this year I got the Dell Inspiron 5770 17", which is a very nice laptop, BUT definitely NOT any good for traveling !!! I'm lucky to get 60-90 minutes max, when I'm working on typing, editing images and videos, which is what I would be doing while touring. So, this really nice, high-end laptop is useless for touring !!! 

I need a laptop with maximum battery life, and at least one USB port, and a reasonably nice keyboard. I'm thinking of maybe 10-12-inch screen size. Don't really need all the bells and whistles that my Dell laptop has (almost everything !!!). Would be nice to have an SSD drive though ….. 

I will be going online to upload images and videos while traveling, and may need to tether to my T-Mobile service through my cell phone ….. I can do some editing with my Note 8 to save on laptop battery.

Price is really not a big deal. I'm thinking of spending around $500-900.00 (US) … ?


----------



## Angelcaro (Jul 17, 2016)

MacBook.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I have an ASUS X205TA 11.6 Inch. The battery life is one of the best. It's cheap, and not a speed demon but it isn't annoyingly slow either. And if it gets lost or breaks it won't set me back a ton. Also look at the Asus Transformer

You can find higherend laptops that have a 17 hour battery life and run a lot fast but you'll spend quite a bit more


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I might consider a chromebook in a small size.

And, unless you are typing a lot, might consider a tablet or even your phone. You can learn to do a lot of stuff with the right apps on a phone, or a tablet if the larger format suits you better.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

iPhone

I follow a few folks who do through hikes, and they all just use their iphones, which can of course edit and upload photos and edit and upload videos too.

this vid is 4 years old, but demonstrates the power of an iphone for video editing. his thru-hike video series is really great


----------

